# Erste kurz Erfahrung mit Samsung C32HG70



## heavyduck (26. Juni 2017)

Da ich auf PC und Konsole (PS4 und XBox OneS) spiele und mir mein Asus 27 Zoll zu klein war,mußte was neues her. 21-9 ging wegen Konsole nicht,also 16-9. Aber was? Wollte 1440p wegen Graka und 144hz und am besten mit HDR . 
Als dann die ersten Infos zu dem C32HG70 auftauchten,war ich sofort angefixt. Hatte eigentlich alles,was ich wollte,sogar noch Curved.
Hab ihn jetzt seid 3 Tagen hier stehn,und nach ein wenig Anpassung gefällt er mir richtig gut,tolle Farben und den Schwarz und Weiß Ton find ich auch super. Als ich das erste mal die XBox One S anmachte,bekamm ich sofort die Meldung,das ein 4K TV ??????? erkannt worden ist,und die Auflösung darauf Eingestellt wird. Bei der PS4 (nicht die Pro)ist leider bei 1080p schluß und man sieht zur XBox auch im dashbord den Unterschied. Bei der XBox sieht es alles
viel klarer aus und die farben sind viel Kräftiger. Einzig der HDR Effekt hat mich ein wenig enttäuscht . Hab mal Gears of War 4 auf der XBox getestet und fand das Bild eigentlich zu dunkel. Muß mal die Tage schauen,ob man es noch Manuell nachstellen kann 
Am PC gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme. Konnte bis jetzt nur ein kleines totes Pixel entdecken,welches ganz oben links in der Ecke ist. Im normalen Betrieb fällt es garnicht auf. Keine Lichthöfe oder sonstige Fehler. Mein erst Eindruck für die kurze zeit ist bis jetzt sehr Positiv
Mein System:
i7 4770k
16 gig Speicher
AMD 390x von Devil mit WK
Samsung SSD

Das ist nur ein persönlicher Kurz Eindruck von mir,falls noch sich  jemand für den Monitor interessiert


----------



## kyuuki (26. Juni 2017)

Hi kannst du einen schnellen test bei deinem C32HG70 machen, will wissen ob Samsung den Lila/Gelben Overshoot fehler behoben hat.

Kannst du mit diesen bild(http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170626/lgzmqpli.png) ganz leicht testen.
Einfach das bild bewegen mit der Maus und schauen ob beim text "Port Return Bay" ein Lila oder Gelber Oveshoot entsteht.

Hier kannst du auch sehen was ich meine Samsung CFG70 27 Inch [Review Update] purple issue artifact FIX? [ENG SUB] - YouTube

Vielen Dank


----------



## heavyduck (27. Juni 2017)

Hi kyuuki. Hab es mal getestet. Konnte nichts erkennen. Allerdings war mein Bild ein klein wenig dunkler wie im YouTube Video,aber ich denke mal,das das nichts ausmacht. Also in der Schrift oder um die Buchstaben ändert sich nichts


----------



## kyuuki (27. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank nun kann ich mir den 27 zoller kaufen sobald er draußen ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Juni 2017)

Auch tote Pixel man man Samsung lernt es wohl auch nicht schon beim C34 kamen häufiger meldungen zwecks Pixelfehler und sogar Staubeinschlüsse die stellen bestimmt de Panels neben AUO her

Werde mir den 27er auch reinziehen mal sehen was er taugt sollte ja ab 17,7 hier verfügbar sein.


An den TE Resi 7 Demo kann auch getestet werden zwecks HDR das war noch am schönsten mit HDR.


----------



## heavyduck (28. Juni 2017)

Ok,danke. Werd  mal die Resi 7 Demo testen. ich hab den EIZO Monitortest gemacht,und wirklich nur ein winziges Totes Pixel gefunden,kleiner als ein Stecknadelkopf. Ansonsten alles im Grünen Bereich


----------

